

Fake Steve Jobs Was A Blog Hater - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/03/fake-steve-jobs-was-a-blog-hater/

======
byrneseyeview
Lyons blogged as Fake Steve Jobs because he knew that when he came out, the
discussion would go from "Fake Steve Jobs says..." to "Daniel Lyons is..."

